# Looking for Ranger-like restoration



## cwe6279 (Aug 23, 2009)

Looking to create a branded 1920s styled ("Ranger-like") tank bicycle.  It doesn't have to be completely of one brand or style, I just want it to look period correct as much as possible as it will have its own branded paint job based on some of the same period.  

If you have parts; battery tube, headlight, rack, fenders, tank, etc. Im interested

thanks in advance,
Chuck


----------



## sensor (Aug 24, 2009)

where are you located?
if youre around sacramento area i could make a tank for you(as long as you have the frame for it) for $50 plus materials(probably $15 for the steel and $5 for a hinge).......
heres one i made for my elgin













i would need to frame to make a template though (thats why im asking if youre local or within driving distance).....


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 25, 2009)

That is very impressive fabrication work.


----------



## cwe6279 (Aug 25, 2009)

*tank*

thanks for the response... PM'd you about it


----------



## sensor (Aug 25, 2009)

pmd back and give me a week or 2 on the battery tube


----------

